# hands and fingers going numb



## RockShawn (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys, this is my first post on this site. Been hanging out on another forum, just needed a change.

For the last two months I've been experiencing almost total numbness in my left fingertips and occasional full hand numbness. Right hand isn't any exception, if bent in a certain way it goes numb but comes back quickly.

I'm trying to get feedback and see if this is something I've damaged while training or if it is a result of the gear I'm taking. I've put on about 10 pounds of lean mass over the last 4 weeks so I'm thinking that maybe a nerve is trapped due to the rapid growth. Both of my elbows have been problem spots for me lately with tendonitis in each of them. I've rested to heal them and hit the weights again only to have this numbness.
Any Thoughts?

38 yo, 250lb, ~11%, 6'2" 
weekly: 750 test, 400eq, 450tren, 28iu gh, 50 t3 ed, 50 extem ed
test and eq IM gluteal, Tren IM delt
QuickMass protein, myovite, and organ shield
daily aspirin and EFA's


----------



## graniteman (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been having the same problems. It seems to have to have the most to do with circulation and blood pressure. check your bp. I would also get adjusted at the chiropractor. I constantly move my neck because that's where the numbness actually comes from. Try slowly moving your head from side to side, about ten seconds to get from one side to the other. Try that bud, let me know how it goes. Good luck bro.


----------



## einherjar (Nov 27, 2011)

if you can, take 2 or 3 days off.  i would take some ibuprofin and l-lysine to get some anti inflamitory action going.  800mg ibuprofin and 2g  lysine a day for those days off.  after that, a chiropractor might be a good idea like dude suggested.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2011)

It can be any number of things, my suggestion is to go see a doctor. However it sounds like you have a pinched nerve.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2011)

Not to create too much alarm, but that was the first symptom exhibited by a friend later diagnosed with multiple sclerosis.

Pinched nerve sounds like the correct call, though. See your doctor or chiropractor.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 27, 2011)

Pinched nerve or a circulation problem most likely. Go to a doc and find out just to be safe


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 27, 2011)

2 things.....

1 iv been havin the same problem in my left hand,pinky is the only finger not effected. middle finger is the worst!

2nd..... how the fuak is curt james a MOD!. the guys a twerp!


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 28, 2011)

hgh will numb the hands, and make them fall asleep, can also be painful, perhaps it the GH? thats a normal side of using GH. have you recently upped your hgh dose?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> 2 things.....
> 
> 1 iv been havin the same problem in my left hand,pinky is the only finger not effected. middle finger is the worst!
> 
> 2nd..... *how the fuak is curt james a MOD!*. the guys a twerp!



It's not the only reason, but a pre-requisite level of spelling & grammar helps.

Maybe you should go to your doc also, these symptoms could be something simple but could be something more serious. Isn't numbness/tingling a symptom of carpal tunnel aswell? Do you guys use computers a lot?


----------



## RockShawn (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys! I do Chiropractic and massages pretty regular, but am going to go back this week and see if we can explore deeper.
BP is elevated, thinking that's the Tren
GH has been the same dose - I do 4iu ED

I'll report back.


----------



## RockShawn (Nov 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> It's not the only reason, but a pre-requisite level of spelling & grammar helps.
> 
> Maybe you should go to your doc also, these symptoms could be something simple but could be something more serious. Isn't numbness/tingling a symptom of carpal tunnel aswell? Do you guys use computers a lot?


 
I do use a computer a lot, mostly mouse and mostly right hand. This is my left hand giving me most the trouble.


----------



## bjg (Nov 28, 2011)

RockShawn said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I do Chiropractic and massages pretty regular, but am going to go back this week and see if we can explore deeper.
> BP is elevated, thinking that's the Tren
> GH has been the same dose - I do 4iu ED
> 
> I'll report back.


 could be from your neck sometimes it is as silly as sleeping position pinching a nerve while sleeping in a weird position.


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 28, 2011)

that does of 4iu daily would not be the problem for someone of your weight.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2011)

RockShawn said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post on this site. Been hanging out on another forum, just needed a change.
> 
> For the last two months I've been experiencing almost total numbness in my left fingertips and occasional full hand numbness. Right hand isn't any exception, if bent in a certain way it goes numb but comes back quickly.
> 
> ...




Dude, see a doctor. This sounds like a neurological pathology. Could be peripheral nerve entrapment, nerve root compression or vascular impairment, but the only way to find out is to see a doctor.

Don't mess around with nerve injuries my friend, they take a long time to heal. The sooner you find out what the problem is, the better you can avoid aggravating the site of dysfunction and the quicker you will recover. 

Could be carpal tunnel syndrome, thoracic outlet syndrome, cervical joint compression, cervical bone spur, pronator teres sydrome, the list goes on. My point here is not to sound smart, but it is to tell you that there are so many different and specific problems that can lead to the symptoms you described. See a doctor who can assess such things.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 28, 2011)

Go see a doctor. Could be a multide of things. odds of a pinched nerve occuring on both of your hands are slim. 
Don't know much about BP issues, it is a possibility.
Ultimately, buck up and see a doc!


RockShawn said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post on this site. Been hanging out on another forum, just needed a change.
> 
> For the last two months I've been experiencing almost total numbness in my left fingertips and occasional full hand numbness. Right hand isn't any exception, if bent in a certain way it goes numb but comes back quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 28, 2011)

It's the GH. Back off or power through.


----------



## zoco (Nov 29, 2011)

It's best that you go see a doctor.These things can't be really answered by anyone on a forum.Pinched nerve wouldn't affect both hands though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it all of the fingers or just the medial or lateral ones?


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 29, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> It's not the only reason,* but a pre-requisite level of spelling & grammar helps.*
> 
> Maybe you should go to your doc also, these symptoms could be something simple but could be something more serious. Isn't numbness/tingling a symptom of carpal tunnel aswell? Do you guys use computers a lot?




Huh? pre-requisite is 1 word..... So I hope that was not aimed at me.

The only computer I use is my iPhone. Last time I saw my chiropractori told him about it and and did a couple of test on my hand and said it the onset of carpal tunnel.... I sure hope not.


----------



## RockShawn (Nov 30, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> Is it all of the fingers or just the medial or lateral ones?


 
Dale, It's just the 4 fingertips on the left hand - not the thumb.

Doc that prescribed the GH says it is most likely water retention from the gh. Aparrently he said it can cause carpal tunnel symptoms in some people. Of course he prescribed 2iu and i'm taking 4, but that's just how stupid I am I guess 

I actually found if I don't wear my watch all day, i get feeling back. mornings I wake up with one or both of my arms still asleep, but so does my wife who is taking no gear. So for Christmas we get a new matress..Yeah.

For now I'm gonna monitor and cut back the gh to 2iu, but if it continues another week or so I'll go to the nuero.

Again, thanks for all the positive replies and thoughts and concern. The other forum I was on I probably would have gotten flamed for asking such a "stupid" question in their mind.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 1, 2011)

RockShawn said:


> Dale, It's just the 4 fingertips on the left hand - not the thumb.
> 
> Doc that prescribed the GH says it is most likely water retention from the gh. Aparrently he said it can cause carpal tunnel symptoms in some people. Of course he prescribed 2iu and i'm taking 4, but that's just how stupid I am I guess
> 
> ...


Carpel tunnel is going to hit your wrists, right under your palms first, not your fingers unless its full blown they you wouldn't be able to move your hands, more than likely a pinched nerve running down your arm.


----------



## Tatguy83 (Dec 5, 2011)

either bp or carpal tunnel i get it too i think mines carpal tunnel


----------



## buddhaluv (Dec 6, 2011)

carpel tunnel syndrome, could be the extra bloat, could be the high BP

a few fingers on my right hand get like that during cycle, but a week into pct, it always goes away.

if i were you I would go to the doctors & get it checked.


----------



## CooperT (Dec 10, 2011)

same issues here, had a pinched nerve in my elbow joint, the issue was with the resting in place on a chair, changed chair, improving now. maybe i sit to much.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Not to create too much alarm, but that was the first symptom exhibited by a friend later diagnosed with multiple sclerosis.
> 
> Pinched nerve sounds like the correct call, though. See your doctor or chiropractor.



I hope u don't have MS
It sucks


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Dec 10, 2011)

RockShawn said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post on this site. Been hanging out on another forum, just needed a change.
> 
> For the last two months I've been experiencing almost total numbness in my left fingertips and occasional full hand numbness. Right hand isn't any exception, if bent in a certain way it goes numb but comes back quickly.
> 
> ...



Its probably the growth.


----------



## RockShawn (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just to give ya'll an update, It was the growth. I was taking the 4iu in one dose right after workout in the evenings. I backed off the dosage to 2iu and took it just in the mornings on an empty stomach. Symtoms went away. If I take a second dose of 2iu in the evening, i get a little numbness but not alarming. I'm gonna keep monitoring but it doesn't seem like anything super catastrophic. 

Thanks again for the concern. Happy lifting!


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 14, 2011)

RockShawn said:


> Hey guys,
> Just to give ya'll an update, It was the growth. I was taking the 4iu in one dose right after workout in the evenings. I backed off the dosage to 2iu and took it just in the mornings on an empty stomach. Symtoms went away. If I take a second dose of 2iu in the evening, i get a little numbness but not alarming. I'm gonna keep monitoring but it doesn't seem like anything super catastrophic.
> 
> Thanks again for the concern. Happy lifting!



Once you get off the GH the symptoms will diminish or go away completely, you can gradually try and up it by .5iu every 2 weeks to find your dose limit. I am currently at 4iu/Ed in the morning - if I go up to 5 my wrists hurt like hell


----------



## yerg (Dec 14, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> hgh will numb the hands, and make them fall asleep, can also be painful, perhaps it the GH? thats a normal side of using GH. have you recently upped your hgh dose?


 ^^^^this


----------



## Soujerz (Nov 10, 2013)

What is actually causing the numbness?  Nerve compression from muscle growth?  Water retention?


----------



## sneedham (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice.....1,2,3, too late...............


----------



## newmass (Nov 12, 2013)

It's very likley not a pinched nerve as the symptons are bilateral and that would be unusal.... I would think that you HGH dosage is too high, especially with all the other gear you are on.... cut back on the GH!


----------



## newmass (Nov 12, 2013)

bilateral carpal tunnel also highly unlikely... do go see a doc


----------



## dtreatment2017 (Feb 18, 2016)

*HI! If you got these symptoms:*

HI!
If you got these symptoms:
Osteochondrosis
Herniated discs
Cervical spine aches
Discs protrusions 
Lumber spine aches
Numb fingers and toes
Or you got dorsopathy 
Then you just have to visit my video -  
https://youtu.be/Udq__aSFV6s
https://youtu.be/pC8HHFT4v38


----------



## rdavis81 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sounds like my hands. Dr diagnosed it as carpel tunnel. I wear wrist braces at night to keep from bending the wrists. It has really helped out. Next step is surgery which I don't want.


----------



## werewolf (Feb 25, 2016)

These might be the symptoms of osteochondrosis of the cervical and thoracic spine....


----------

